# wastegate question....



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

what are the benefits/differences with an internal or external wastegate?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

externals suffer from occasional boost creep, dont they?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Really depends on your power goals. External gates are better for higher HP applications above 300 WHp per se. Internal gates are the norm on the smaller OEM style turbo's that are used on moderate HP applications.


----------



## Demagogue (Jun 3, 2003)

Internal wastegates can efficiently bypass the extra air by being located on the interior. For more HP motors, wastegates on the outside can decrease the lag from the outside rather than be harmed by the massive rush of air coming in...i think


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

then why do the bad boy hks turbos have internal wastgates, when "per say" they don't work well for high power


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> then why do the bad boy hks turbos have internal wastgates, when "per say" they don't work well for high power


they PROBABLY do that so that a person could run the turbo out of the box...i mean, if it HAD to have an external wastegate, alot of people would see it as another thing they would have to buy...but putting an internal wastegate leaves the buyer with the option of either using that internal wastegate, or going the extra mile and getting the external one for a few more dollars...

thats just what im guessing, so no hating!!! haha


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Demagogue said:


> Internal wastegates can efficiently bypass the extra air by being located on the interior. For more HP motors, wastegates on the outside can decrease the lag from the outside rather than be harmed by the massive rush of air coming in...i think


Uh, no. Internal wastegates are good for their purpose on a everyday guy with a turbo. however when they crack open they create a lot of turbulence in the area right in front of the area where the turbine is also pushing out exhaust and affects power. external wastegates... well depending on what kind you get but they are generally better altogether... just more expensive!


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

i have never looked at HKS turbos before, so excuse me for the kinda dumb question...why in the HELL do they cost so much? i have bought and priced turbos before, and i went out on a stretch for a $950 precision, thinking that was a good chunk of change, but then i get escorted to the HKS site :wtf:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the new hks GT seires is suppose to be out of this world...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if I'm no mistaken, HKS GT turbos are Garrett turbos with different housings.......I'm sure Mike K. or someoene can correct me on this one....or maybe they use the garrett housings and their own wheels/housings.


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if I'm no mistaken, HKS GT turbos are Garrett turbos with different housings.......I'm sure Mike K. or someoene can correct me on this one....or maybe they use the garrett housings and their own wheels/housings.


that is exactly how precision is, they use all garrett componenets, accept for the compressor houseing, wich they make thicker, to push a little more power.

but $2800 for just one turbo......do they produce obscene amounts of power?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Mike Kojima will push you toward the garrett GT series....GT28RS, GT30R, GT35R, etc. THOSE are some badass turbos


----------

